# 2000 VW Jetta-Speaker sizes needed



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thinking about buying a friends 2000 VW Jetta and would like to know what size of speakers do they allow for and where are they situated.Must know the important stuff before i throw cash at him.He's away on holidays so i can't ask him and he probably wouldn't know anyway.Thanks.


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Jan 31, 2008)

I believe the MkIV cars use 6.5-6.75 door speakers and dash tweeters, so you could probably run a component set pretty easily. This might not be so straightforward if the car has the Monsoon system. I bought some low-end JL audio coaxials that fit my front door locations PERFECTLY (1998 MkIII GTI).

On a side note, if the car has the 2.0L 8v engine, you will want to verify that it's not an oil burner. Some of the AEG engines from 1999.5-2001 had the piston rings installed upside-down at the factory, resulting in massive oil consumption problems, although I'd doubt that there are too many of those still being driven unrepaired these days.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for oil burning tip.I'll check that out when he returns.So you think 6"-7" in bottom of doors and tweets in top of dash not in sails.


----------



## bcramer (Mar 17, 2008)

The mkIV Jettas have 6.5in woofers in the door panels and 1in tweeters in the little triangles in the front and in the sails in the back. 

forums.vwvortex.com

Check out those forums...


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

bcramer said:


> The mkIV Jettas have 6.5in woofers in the door panels and 1in tweeters in the little triangles in the front and in the sails in the back.
> 
> forums.vwvortex.com
> 
> Check out those forums...


Does anybody know the mounting depth?Thanks for the site link.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nass027 said:


> Does anybody know the mounting depth?Thanks for the site link.


If it's anything like my car (1998 Passat) then not very deep at all. Any speaker with like greater than 1.5" mounting depth will not clear the window. My Peerless 7s are about 3" deep, and I'm using 1.5 spacers and they barely clear.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Nass027 said:


> Does anybody know the mounting depth?Thanks for the site link.



Take a look on Crutchfield's site. Just enter year, make etc of vehicle and it will give you all the info you want.

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/autoinfo/autoinfo.asp?lp=%2fapp%2fCar%2fMyCar.aspx


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You can easily get a 7" midbass in there and 3.5" deep shouldn't be too hard to get in there.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

EEB said:


> Take a look on Crutchfield's site. Just enter year, make etc of vehicle and it will give you all the info you want.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/autoinfo/autoinfo.asp?lp=%2fapp%2fCar%2fMyCar.aspx


Negative, Crutchfield info is all kinds of screwed up because they assume you can't use spacers, trim door panels, etc. 

Hell, CF thinks I can't put a DD in my MkV.


----------

